
Free A/B testing and conversion optimization for websites - play6
https://volument.com/features/forever-free-plan?b1p
======
onreact
The offer sounds good. Take note when asking website owners to add a badge
that you are required to add "nofollow" or "sponsored" to those links.
Otherwise Google might penalize you.

I took a look at your demo but sadly the font is hard to read on my machine. I
use Windows with font smoothing turned off so that I get crisp fonts like back
in the days but some low level fonts only work with smoothing.

